# european 200sx



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

200sx one with pop up lights 1990 1.8 turbo i have oil in the throttle body and air intake hose it is very fresh oil not sooty like you would expect anyone know why this is happening


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how healthy is the engine? have u done a compression or leak down test?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

*reply*

has just been taken apart ant had its valves done as well as being skimmed etc had a problem with a thing called black death so engine needed stripping and cleaning


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

can i see a pic of that 200sx with the headlights? Travis


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Heres one from New Zealand:

http://www.nizanclub.com/Pages/624/Issue65/

Kinda found it by accident.

Khem


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

doesn´t work


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Ok sorry about that. I found a link to the same page.
Just hit the new link above.

Khem


----------

